# Shemar Moore - shows off a new tattoo as he frolics in the ocean with his girlfriend and a female friend in Miami 2.7.2012 x19 MQ



## beachkini (3 Juli 2012)

(19 Dateien, 2.995.350 Bytes = 2,857 MiB)


----------



## Q (3 Juli 2012)

Money for nothin' and the chicks for free  :thx:


----------



## baby12 (10 Juli 2012)

Thanks for these!


----------



## Punisher (10 Juli 2012)

danke für den gutgebauten Macho


----------

